# Form 929 question!



## lostsoultodiscover (Oct 13, 2010)

I recently got a new passport. The DAIC requires to fill out the Form 929 for a new passport issued. There is a question in this form which I am not sure how to answer. The question is as follows:

Q6) What application has been lodged?

1)Citizenship
2) Residence
3) Visitor
4) Student
5) Other _______________________

These are the options with this question. I applied for Partner visa (subclass 309) a few months backs and was issued this visa 3 months ago. Should I check the residence option or the other option and state Partner visa (subclass 309) . Please help.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I think out of those options the correct choice would be "Residence." Hopefully someone else can confirm.


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

residence..u are living there


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Confirmed - residence would be the correct answer.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------

